# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crer une boucle sur crystal report

## futurist

Bonjour merci de m'aider s'il vous plait,
je vous explique la situation,

j'ai comme parametre date debut et date fin 
j'ai le stock initial
et aussi les transactions de chaque jour
et je veux afficher le stock de chaque jour comment puis faire je cherche une formule et je crois qu'elle sera sous forme d'une boucle.

pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?
Merci

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Il faut faire un groupe sur ton champ date et tu affiches par jour. Tu fais un cumul et tu affiches ton rsultat en pied de groupe.

----------


## futurist

d'accord merci infiniment , mais pour la formule j'ai toujours des erreurs que doit-je faire.
puisque en general je cherche quand le stock est egal a zero

----------


## Aitone

Quelle est ta formule ? Tu as quoi comme erreur ?

----------


## futurist

```

```

en general c'est comme ca j'ai pas preciser mai y'a t'il une erreur dans cet algo

est ce qu'il y'a quelqu'un pour me repondre et merci d'avance:

le but c'est avoir les jours ou le stock egal a zero.
j'ai le stock initial et les transaction de chaque jour y'a t'il de solution s'il vou plait  ::(:

----------


## say

mais sur quoi tu boucles???

detdeb   et datefin ce sont des chmaps j'imagine, dans ta section dtail donc y'a pas de boucle  faire.

nous donner l'algo de base ne sert pas  grand chose quand ton problme porte sur une syntaxe de formule

----------

